# The Croydon Aircraft Company at Old Mandeville Airfield



## nuuumannn (Feb 1, 2016)

In the deep south of New Zealand is Old Mandeville Airfield, home of the Croydon Aircraft Company, specialists in the restoration of vintage and classic aircraft and experts in de Havilland machines. The blurb states that the largest privately owned collection of de Havilland biplanes can be found at Old Mandeville. The standard of workmanship on the aircraft is extraordinary, but don't expect your aeroplane done in a hurry; these guys work at a gradual pace, but the results are second to none.

There is a visitor centre where privately owned aircraft are displayed, and a workshop, where the real magic happens; the two are very different worlds, but the whole is a work in progress, as the owner has big plans.

The display hangar:







The beautiful de Havilland D.H.90 Dragonfly; one of only two in existence.






An unusual aeroplane hiding behind the Dragonfly, what type? (It's a Barber Snark HA-1 designed and built in New Zealand, apparently there were issues with vibration in the drive shaft - thanks Bruce)






Model of famous Auster ZK-AUX. It did actually land on the two carriers listed on the cowl.






Brightly decorated Tiger Moth ZK-BRC and its Mini Me; one of four Tiger Moths there that day.






Musger MG 19a Steinadler






Australian registered unfinished Rapide.






Former RNZAF Aermacchi MB-339CB NZ6475. Many people decry the incongruity of the presense of the 'Macchi' as it is named in the Antipodes, in the collection, but it does illustrate the progress of technology. Besides, it's a piece of Italian craftsmanship! Its pretty!






More next.


----------



## nuuumannn (Feb 1, 2016)

Pretty Percival Proctor looking like its predecessor, a Gull Six. The canopy has been modified.






D.H.89a Dragon Rapide ZK-AKY.






Military Tiger Moth NZ786. During the war, hundreds of clones like this were built in New Zealand at Rongotai, now the site of Wellington Airport.






Tiger Moth ZK-ARZ and Mini Me.






D.H.83 Fox Moth ZK-ADI in its low visibility Air Travel NZ Ltd colour scheme. The airline provided the first scheduled air services in this country in a couple of Fox Moths, including this one.






A couple from the workshop; Fox Moth ZK-AQB a few short weeks before its maiden flight, last week, looking like much still needed to be done.






Leopard Moth. Also present in the hangar is a Puss Moth, Moth Minor, a Chipmunk, frames of a couple of Tigers. These guys build everything, including propellers. The wing in the foreground s from the Comet seen below; no two ribs are the same shape or size.






de Havilland D.H.88 Comet. This is a project that the owner has been working on for a loooong time. it'll be pretty awesome when its finished though.






A small few of lots and lots of photos taken. Thanks to Laurie for taking me round.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 1, 2016)




----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 1, 2016)

Excellent thanks for that!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 1, 2016)

Very cool!


----------



## fubar57 (Feb 1, 2016)

Great stuff,


Geo


----------



## Airframes (Feb 1, 2016)

Excellent !


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Feb 1, 2016)

DROOL.......

Cheers,

Jeff


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 1, 2016)

8)


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 2, 2016)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 2, 2016)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------

